# Texas city



## Deaner243 (May 27, 2016)

Does anyone know of a good place to fly fish near Texas city?


----------



## cesar medina (Oct 14, 2014)

The water lol. Look for some flats and get to fishing. Maybe marsh near bayou Vista could be your best bet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G925A using Tapatalk


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Deaner243 said:


> Does anyone know of a good place to fly fish near Texas city?


My thoughts are that if you fished an area with conventional gear you can fish it with fly tackle. If you are new to the area, you might check out a hook and line map for spots. Google earth is another tool. Pierce marsh over by bayou Vista is a spot I've heard people talk about.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Do you have a boat/kayak or are you talking about wading on?


----------



## Deaner243 (May 27, 2016)

richg99 said:


> Do you have a boat/kayak or are you talking about wading on?


I have a kayak, and a boat


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

I'd probably recommend going over to Hitchcock and launching at Louie's and hitting some of the marshes in West Bay just the other side of the railroad bridge as a start.


----------

